# Abandoned IVF cycle 15th April and still no AF???



## ROSIERO (Dec 31, 2012)

My 1st IVF cycle was cancelled due to poor response to stimms back in April. I was told by the nurses that my period would arrive in 7-10 days, and that on the 2nd period come back for attempt 2? My periods are usually timed to the day so there was no surprise when I started to show 2 weeks later, however I had no bleed?. I had discharge for about 2 days then nothing. Took the necessary HPT, BFN! 
I went to my GP, who was useless and made me feel completely stupid. I was concerned about the no show and also to ask for an AMH test ( clinic don't perform it although I'm 38, FSH 9, low antral follicle count) She had never heard of the AMH test and asked what would I benefit from having it done anyway, and said there's not a lot that can be done about not having a period and put it down to the drugs. I was so angry, I almost walked out half way through. Anyway called the clinic, they said the same about the missed period. I was hoping May I would see my AF appear........nothing, no symptoms, not even a slight show? Again HPT and BFN! arghhhh!!!!!! 

Does anyone know how long this will last for, anyone else had abandoned cycle and its taken over 2 months for AF to arrive?  When it does finally arrive should I count this and start my next cycle or is it still too soon?

Yesterday had a really low day, couldn't even bare going to work today. Was going to go back to GP today but I feel so disheartened from my last visit I can't bare the thought of being shot down again. Whenever I speak to the clinic I feel they don't really care either. 

To top it off I've got pregnant co-workers coming out my ears, I need that like a whole in the head. One of my assistants has also just got to ET stage (1st IVF) and she didn't even try to understand any of it, carried on drinking coffee, eating chocolate and took each day as it came. I know what's coming next! 

Sorry for my rant but I know everyone on here will understand and it's my only place to get things of my chest. I have started reflexology to try and help me rebalanced. I need a lot of positive energy at the moment. 

Any advice , anyone at the same stage,  I'd love to hear from you. 

P.S. Has anyone used their clinics counselling service? 
ROSIERO
XX


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Rosiero   

Really felt for you reading your post, sorry you feel unsupported by your doctor and sorry that you did not respond the first time around, fingers crossed things will be much better next time around.

With my clinic, it is three bleeds before the next cycle, so if your clinic are saying two months, I assume they would mean two bleeds so if AF shows this month, even though its been the two months they advised, I suspect they will want you to wait for another bleed.  Your cycles should be back in order as much as possible before another treatment which is why clinics don't usually allow you to cycle month after month.  Really sorry if this is not where you want to be.  It's down to your clinic though to advise you.

It's so annoying how the drugs can mess your cycles up, luckily mine have bounced back but so many of my friends who I have met through FF, they're the same where their AF just seems to go AWOL for a couple of months and then things start to get back on track  


Really feel for you with your co workers, when you want something so bad, everyone around you seems to have it, and a lot not appreciate it, it's just typical.  Hopefully it will be you soon.

If I were you, I would call your clinic and tell them you are not happy just sitting back letting day after day pass.  What's the plan?  If you don't have a bleed this month or next month, what can they do or give you to bring a bleed on?  Then how long are they going to make you wait before you can start again?  I think being in limbo is the worst and at least if you know what's going to happen with each scenario, it might make things a little easier x


----------



## ROSIERO (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Daisy-Chain,

Thanks for your advice. I'll call the clinic today. I'll let you know what they say.

ROSIERO
xxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Good Luck, hope they are helpful and ease your mind a bit


----------



## ROSIERO (Dec 31, 2012)

Booked in tomorrow for a scan to see what's happening. They said they may need to induce a bleed.

That's made me feel so much better!!!

Thanks Daisy-Chain.

ROSIERO

XX


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

That's great news, happy they are doing that and can hopefully give you the tablets to bring on your bleed!  Fingers crossed this will get everything moving a lot quicker for you 

Daisy x


----------

